# (TN) HRCH TROUBLESOME FAT CHANCE MH at stud in TN



## troublesome

Tubby is black but throws yellow and chocolate. His pedigree is available in good dog info, He has all clearances. Has thrown Master Hunters and HRCH titled pups. Call John Broucek at 865-376-7051 or email at [email protected].


----------

